# systematic theology lectures



## Andrew Short (Nov 12, 2009)

on cd or mp3, what are the best ones


----------



## charliejunfan (Nov 12, 2009)

apuritansmind.com


----------



## KMK (Nov 12, 2009)

Go here: RTS on iTunes U

"Launch RTS on iTunesU"

Click on RTS/Virtual courses in theology

Download Systematic Theology I, II, and III

Sit back and listen to the master...Dr. Douglas F. Kelly


----------



## Southern Twang (Nov 12, 2009)

KMK said:


> Go here: RTS on iTunes U
> 
> "Launch RTS on iTunesU"
> 
> ...



I'll have to second that. Love the southern accent also...


----------



## JM (Nov 12, 2009)

Do you have to use iTunes?


----------



## Marrow Man (Nov 12, 2009)

Covenant Seminary has some ST classes in its Worldwide Classroom. No Itunes required.


----------



## MMasztal (Nov 12, 2009)

Third millennium Ministries has some good courses. Several RTS teachers have made video classes.

Third Millennium Ministries


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Nov 12, 2009)

These are from Monergism's website and through his home church in Arizona they are excellent and easy to understand and apply,there are 100 mp3's all taken from his Systematic Theology book (Wayne Grudem) great stuff,this book should be in every Christian's library



Online Messages - Christian Essentials Enrichment Class of Scottsdale Bible Church


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 12, 2009)

Monergism.com has probably the largest collection of MP3 lectures available for free.

I am partial to the fine work done by the RTS and Covenant Seminary profs in the links cited in earlier posts.

In addition to Systematic Theology proper, you might profit from Dr. Calhoun's excellent seminary course on Calvin's Institutes on the Covenant Seminary site. It not only comes with MP3s but with outlines and full lecture transcripts. All for free!!!


----------

